# 1937 Chrome Road Master



## Bri-In-RI (May 11, 2014)

Picked this up yesterday with a few other bikes including another CWC double bar roadster. I believe this one is a '37 based on the catalog scan provided to me by fordmike. I also know that that there are a lot of incorrect parts and that someone looks to have tried to "clean" the top tube with sandpaper but Im still thrilled to own it; its not very often you stumble across a chrome Road Master.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

Once again.... awsome. These are one of my favorite bikes. Nate and I had a discussion last weekend about how tank-less bike have such beautiful lines.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo (May 11, 2014)

This is such a sweet find. I'm in love with this bike.

Crescent fenders, teardrop guard, small paisley ring, and triple steps all suggest a 1936 model. Pull a serial? The essentials all look correct, with just the typical bars/stem/grips being off at first glance.


----------



## stoney (May 11, 2014)

Very nice find. I have been doing this for 30 years and that is the 1st one I have seen. Beautiful. Love it being that it is not new chrome.


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

There was one on fee-pay less than a month ago. Went cheap in my opinion

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 11, 2014)

bentwoody66 said:


> There was one on fee-pay less than a month ago. Went cheap in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk




Awesome set of bicycle you found but i like the all chrome roadmaster bicycle, congrats on your finds!!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 11, 2014)

bentwoody66 said:


> There was one on fee-pay less than a month ago. Went cheap in my opinion
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk




Thanks for the info and kind words everyone. Any chance you have a link to the one sold? I searched for info on this bike a bunch since picking it up and other than fordmike sending me a catalog scan and pic of one at Trexlertown a couple years back Im coming up pretty empty on other examples to reference.

-Brian


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

I just looked at my e-bay. Ill have to dig deeper as I think I deleted it

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

O.k. Bri, search the main page on the cabe for "1937 chrome master". There was a thread with a link to the e-bay listing, even has a pic of the serial number

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

That was in january, it sold for $585.00

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

It was badged a Fleetwing.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

In the " stuff on e-bay and c.l." section

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpromo (May 11, 2014)

I thought it went for a pretty reasonable price, too. The condition of this one blows it out of the water though.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (May 11, 2014)

bentwoody66 said:


> In the " stuff on e-bay and c.l." section
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk





Thanks, found the link! I fear as a point of reference on correctness that one may be a worse example than mine. Condition wise it does make me feel better about the scratches on my top tube which make me want to travel back in time to slap somebody 

-Brian


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 11, 2014)

LOL. serial number is good reference

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 11, 2014)

Here is a pic on the one that was on ebay for sale that i save pic of and the original brochure of the  Chrome Roadmaster bicycle you have!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 12, 2014)

Yet another killer find!  Congrats!


----------

